# Is your WH outsourcing route/block creation?



## DeathByFlex (Nov 29, 2017)

The warehouses in my area recently began using some team in another state to create and publish their blocks. I'm curious if this is happening elsewhere and, if so, what the effects have been (perceived or otherwise).


----------



## bacchustod (Jan 24, 2017)

DeathByFlex said:


> The warehouses in my area recently began using some team in another state to create and publish their blocks. I'm curious if this is happening elsewhere and, if so, what the effects have been (perceived or otherwise).


I've kinda wondered how this was happening. The warehouse here says that they can't do anything about block assignments since it's handled off-site "automatically".


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

For logistics, van routes are assigned by Seattle.


----------



## icantdeliverhere (Jan 7, 2018)

"by Seattle."

I doubt that it just handle in Seattle. Nation wide? It more likely outsources to India/Asia. It alot of resources for them put up when they just do what they do with Support.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

More like, A I computers.


----------



## Flex89 (Jun 12, 2016)

I've heard west coast is Seattle and Midwest/East is run out of Miami for block drops/route assignments.


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

no one at our warehouse has the power to do anything anymore .. for the past year, everything has been done remotely (idk from where exactly) including dropping blocks & route assignments.

Since then, theft has increased at my warehouse (mainly because they have a poor system in place for batching routes), routes are often left behind for the window because not enough blocks were posted and they don’t have enough drivers, and more drivers than ever have quit even with the recent onboarding.

basically Amazon is running this shit into the ground .. I work out of UCA1 in San Francisco.


----------



## ndigoboy (Mar 24, 2018)

The holiday onboarders have dropped like flies. This looks to be great for me as I can now get blocks at my preferred location with much less effort just like Good ole times. At least until I get blocked again for how suspicious it looks that I can get work daily while others complain of getting none at all.


----------



## Gordonmgm (Apr 27, 2017)

Someone at my warehouse told me that the prime now blocks are created in Florida...(I wanna say Orlando but in not sure)


----------



## dkcs (Aug 27, 2014)

Washington and Florida. One handles the west coast and the other the eastern region.


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

dkcs said:


> Washington and Florida. One handles the west coast and the other the eastern region.


This.


----------



## flexitarian (Apr 17, 2018)

dkcs said:


> Washington and Florida. One handles the west coast and the other the eastern region.


When did this happen? I haven't been able to get a Amazon block since October. Used to have the option to grab one almost daily. Now My app only shows the Prime Now warehouse and offers are rare. Perhaps it's because I'm not using a 3rd party?


----------



## dkcs (Aug 27, 2014)

It's been this way for some time now since they took away dispatch from the local warehouses.


----------

